# Famous Cigars, Clearwater, Tue 4/25



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

We'll have La Aurora there from 7-10. Waiting to hear back from our rep as to the "deals". As they own Presidente beer, that will be the special drink. And Curt, from Smokin' Rib Shack, will have him huge smoker in the front parking lot Bar-B -Queing Ribs and stuff.


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

Damn You! Damn YOU ALL TO HELL!...(cigars...bar-b-que...beer...and I'm 1000 miles away!) :evil: 

Okay...I'm over it...I've got "Tim" to quiet down, so his influence isn't so strong...smoke one for me, will ya Stan?


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Cool. I heard all about it on Saturday, met Curt and saw the big-ass smoker he pulled into the parking lot.

Note to self: If I ever move, strongly consider Clearwater Beach.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Count me and Josh in!


----------



## curtin1 (Oct 29, 2005)

Looking foreward to some good food cigars and the whole nine yards . See you there !


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

ram416 said:


> Damn You! Damn YOU ALL TO HELL!...(cigars...bar-b-que...beer...and I'm 1000 miles away!) :evil:
> 
> Okay...I'm over it...I've got "Tim" to quiet down, so his influence isn't so strong...smoke one for me, will ya Stan?


I will, Tim!:wink:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Just got word there will be a roller there, too. Buy 2, get a free hand rolled.


----------



## Patrick (Jun 8, 2005)

I should be there 8)


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Be there early. There may be some "free's" early. Ssshhhhh....don't tell Curtin1! :wink:
Unfortunately, it may be a tad expensive for many. We only carry the 1495 and the Preferido lines, and the least expensive is the 1495 Corona 
at $6.


----------



## timlw (Oct 20, 2005)

You know I'd be there if I could, my favorite of all time is the little preferido # 3. Would love to try a handrolled from those guys.

timmy


----------



## Patrick (Jun 8, 2005)

I will probably be there around 5:30-6ish. I have to be honest, I have never smoked one of these before.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

The 1495 Robusto is a pretty tasty smoke. And the Cammy Pref Robusto is the best Cammy I've ever had. Just got a 93 from cA. Sadly, they are $12 each. But, arguably, every bit as good as an Opus?!


----------



## BlackHole (Apr 24, 2006)

I'll be there Stan. Pick out something that's half-ass good for me. And by the way....Stan will probably be working so all your friends will be tipping large...right?!


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Oh, yeah.......always :roll: 
Do you like Cameroon wrappers, Chuck? Oh, that's right.
They don't use no stinkin' Cameroon in Cuba!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

And the Lighting play at 7pm!!!!! 

Get some!


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

It'll be a busy night, for sure. Rays v Yankees, too.


----------



## Patrick (Jun 8, 2005)

I should be there around 6pm Stan, see you tonight 8)


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

:woohoo: WooWoo! Smokin' with the P'trick!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

First off...... Thank you La Aroura, The Jazz, Bill, and STAN DaTAX man!!

What a neat event and Stan is such a good host! It was really a nice night. Spent some coin, but on top smokes and even won some!

Here's the photos..... to include, Free FOOD!, massages (little hotti Rebecca), free beer, horriable hocky, and great friends!

Please enjoy the photos!



http://imageshack.us


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

http://imageshack.us

*WHAT A GREAT SHOT OF STAN!!!*







http://imageshack.us


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Now is was my take home......

http://imageshack.us



Yes... I know you are disappointed.... no lady.... but you know me...

Signed,

Da'Virgin


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

WOW!! :shock: 
Did that look like a lot of fun. There is a cigar rolling up here in 2 weeks that I plan on attending. I doubt there will be free food, beer, and massages... :bawling: 

Great pics CM... :beerchug:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Now here is the OTHER COOL part......

I did win one of the drawings...... Then I won another one....... and came home loaded with goodies I bought and won.

Patrick left early..... but handed over his single raffle ticket...... and if it won, the winnings would be split. After I got home and looked at the numbers I had left, it was a refreshing discovery that the second drawing was that ticket!!! Patrick, don't know how to split the extra cigar, and I have a hat (worn backasswards in honor of my friend Redmondp :smile: ) and I have a key chain, so here is a photo of your winnings my friend! I'll drop them off at the Jazz Thursday night so you can pick them up Sunday when you stop by there! Good job! Glad I asked for the ticket, BABY!!!!!!! or someone else might have won.

It made us BIG WEINERS!!!

Here's your goodies...... minus the chick........


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks Iceman!

It really was fun. If you have never tried the 1495 Aurora.... you have too!!! 

Stan really likes the camaroon.... but I had the robusto 1495... after his suggestions and sat home one night.... thorched it... and through the entire smoke I was smiling and SWORE it was a cuban! Knowing that it wasn't..... The aroma and cream..... just AMAZING! 

Thanks again for the nice words. You are one of the finest BOTL that I know. I mean that.

AWWwww........... (insert group hug here .... and add rebecca from above... Woohoo!)


----------



## Patrick (Jun 8, 2005)

Wow, handing over that ticket did help. I will put up a little article on La Aurora tonight for thos who want to know more information about them


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

WOW! That looks like it was a great event!

Thanks for posting the pictures and info!


----------



## Patrick (Jun 8, 2005)

:shock: I feel so bad, I forgot to tip that really nice lady with the massage chair.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2006)

OK Michael. What tip did you give her. :tease: 

Looked like a great time there guy's. Again I missed. :bawling: 
opcorn:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

I gave her a tip alright.... UTOH! :lol: 

I told her not to go in the rain with out an unbrella....

:shock:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

It was a fun night, wasn't it? Thanks you all for showing up and making me look better than I do! The big guy with the La Aurora shirt is Mario Guzman, our rep. The roller is from Tampa.........only speaks Spanish. It was funny watching Cycleman talk to him when he first came in, before I could tell him he didn't speak English. You know CMan, kinda quiet and such. That's our Vangarma in on of the pix, if you didn't notice. And the thin blond in the black is Beth, one of the bartenders.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2006)

I think Ram made you look the best. Ha!!!!
:wink:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

I LUUuuuvvvvvvvvvv Beth.... 

:twisted:


----------



## timlw (Oct 20, 2005)

Nice pictures,
Looks like fun. Was the roller with La Aurora or did they provide the leaves? I know you said he was from Tampa, just wanted to know if it was part of the La Aurora promotion.

Stan, can you ask your La Aurora guy if they make any merchandise?
I have been wanting a ball marker with the La Aurora Logo lion like the band on the preferidos. I collect ball markers and that would be a special one.

tim


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

timlw said:


> Nice pictures,
> Looks like fun. Was the roller with La Aurora or did they provide the leaves? I know you said he was from Tampa, just wanted to know if it was part of the La Aurora promotion.
> 
> Stan, can you ask your La Aurora guy if they make any merchandise?
> ...


What is a ball marker.... and I really don't know buit am sure that question will get some chuckles....


----------



## timlw (Oct 20, 2005)

A ball marker is a small, decorative coin used to mark the spot on the green where your ball rests.

t


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

THAT is funny! 

I was thinging it was a magic marker for writting on footballs or some crap... and I golf..... lets say 3 times a year.... a-dah!  

PM me your snail mail and I might have a few financial firms balls and BALL MARKERS to send you....


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

I'll TRY and remember to ask him next time we talk. CMan knows my memory is a little fuzzy these days. :sad:


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

redmondp said:


> I think Ram made you look the best. Ha!!!!
> :wink:


Glad you liked my handy work. 

Here's the new and improved version (read that made in more then 2 minutes):

:twisted:


----------



## timlw (Oct 20, 2005)

> PM me your snail mail and I might have a few financial firms balls and BALL MARKERS to send you....


Thanks CM, but I just collect the logo markers of courses and resorts that I have played with one or two exceptions like Pebble Beach (haven't played there). The La Aurora Band on the Preferidos is a beauty and my #1 favorite smoke so it would be one that I would add to the collection and use all of the time. I'll dig out the collection and post a pic sometime.

Thanks again for the offer.
tim


----------



## curtin1 (Oct 29, 2005)

Shit !! sorry i missed that one. i was home sick in bed for 2 weeks with pneumonia . I am happy to report I am doing well and went to my favorite Club Famous Cigars this friday and had one with Stan the man . "Good to be back in the hunt!"


----------



## curtin1 (Oct 29, 2005)

Shit !! sorry i missed that one. i was home sick in bed for 2 weeks with pneumonia . I am happy to report I am doing well and went to my favorite Club Famous Cigars this friday and had one with Stan the man . "Good to be back in the hunt!"


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh shit.... double post... does that mean you where sick for 4 weeks and had 2 stogies with Stan? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Glad you are much better and sorry I missed you Friday. Going up today to show off my new laptop and smoke a stick.....


----------



## curtin1 (Oct 29, 2005)

must have had a brain Fart on that one .


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Smokin' with da boys(and Mish) all weekend!


----------

